# today was frightening



## imakazukikid (Sep 17, 2009)

I was on the interstate, going about 75, (between two semis) when the gas pedal hit the floor. No more acceleration... I had a friend come help me out, and he saw that there is a little piece that connects what I assume is the throttle (the two C-shaped metal pieces connected to thick, silver wire...) . . . there's a small rod that connects the base of that to (what I think is) the pedal (?)

Does anyone know what I'm talking about? If so, do you know what the part is called? Is it hard to replace? 

To make matters worse, after tying some quik-ties tightly around the bar to keep it in place, I'm driving home and a DEER blindsides me! lololol 

Either I need to just hide... or just start hunting... lol

thanks to anyone who can help 

Dave


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds like a connecting rod between the throttle cable cam and the throttle butterfly itself has come off. Best to have a look at your dealers exploded parts view on their computer to make sure you get the correct parts. I would say that a circlip must have fell off to let the rod get loose. I hope your luck improves.


----------

